# Would love to make these.....but....



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Ladies, I just found this free pattern for curtains and would love to make some but I can't understand this pattern. I'm terrible at charts and am wondering if there is anyone that might have it in written form?
Thanks so much for any help....they don't seem to be too hard, but I need words


----------



## maggss (May 2, 2011)

Hi Belle,
I sympathise!!! I have just written out a chart myself, not this one, I hasten to add, but sometimes it is easier to read your own translation and if any comfort it will be a repeat pattern....no help whatsoever I know, but I do have another to do as well, Maggs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's gorgeous, looks like a relatively easy pattern, I can read a chart, but I'm not good at writing it out or teaching, but I bet someone on here will be a wiz at it. Do you mind telling us where you found the pattern?
Thanks.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I was afraid somebody would ask.  I did a google search for free curtain patterns and came up with pages and pages. somewhere about page 3 or 4 I stumbled across this one. It was what I was looking for, but know I'll never get to make one unless the directions are written. There was nothing on the web page either. No contact or anything. Think it came from another country other than the U.S.



Poledra65 said:


> That's gorgeous, looks like a relatively easy pattern, I can read a chart, but I'm not good at writing it out or teaching, but I bet someone on here will be a wiz at it. Do you mind telling us where you found the pattern?
> Thanks.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

That looks to me like it might be a tatting pattern. That is too much work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It appears to be (from looking at the page) filet crochet, but I can't read that chart, either. I found it here: http://maviay12.blogspot.com/2007/12/view-gamzeerkan12s-map-taken-in-see.html

That's all there is for it--just that picture of the chart.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

. Doh. Double post deleted!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Ladies, I just found this free pattern for curtains and would love to make some but I can't understand this pattern. I'm terrible at charts and am wondering if there is anyone that might have it in written form?
> Thanks so much for any help....they don't seem to be too hard, but I need words


It looks like something from Magic Crochet Magazine. I tried to blow up the pic so that I could count the stitches to help you, but it was too fuzzy. I went to the site, but that copy was distorted, too. If we could find a clear copy, I could help.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

On the link provided by Sorlenna, it says crochet pattern right above the picture. Even so, there is no key given for the symbols they use in the graph. If you crochet, it looks like it might be mostly treble crochets in the main part of the curtain. The tiny writing on the chart is almost unreadable but you might try cut/paste the pattern and then enlarge it to get the stitch counts.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried enlarging the picture myself, but the print is still very small and appears to be in a language other than English.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

http://maviay12.blogspot.com/2007/12/view-gamzeerkan12s-map-taken-in-see.html
found

Found the picture at the above link it is a crocheted curtain but the chart is no clearer on the site she does have an etsy shop.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> I tried enlarging the picture myself, but the print is still very small and appears to be in a language other than English.


I agree it looks like a foreign language. Does someone have a stitch pattern directory??? The main body of that might be found in one of those. Looks a bit like a knot stitch but not quite. The border would be the easest for me to figure out Use the photo of the curtain to figure it out works better. We got any of those people on here who work things by looking at the finished item??? I used to know a lady like that. Never used or knew how to read a pattern just looked at a piece and made it.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

If you can send the words I can try and translate


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh that is a beautiful curtain. Looks like chains and half double crochet, wish the pattern was clearer.

Janine


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Ladies, I just found this free pattern for curtains and would love to make some but I can't understand this pattern. I'm terrible at charts and am wondering if there is anyone that might have it in written form?
> Thanks so much for any help....they don't seem to be too hard, but I need words


Ya Know? I can't 'see' your chart...it's blurry BUT...charts are made up of symbols, so with a little effort on your part, you can figure it out. Each symbol represents the stich you need to crochete & it tells you how many you need to do.Study it, figure out the stitches & the count & then write it down...row by row. I know it's a lot of work, but you will accomplish a couple of things: 1. you'll have your pattern in the writen word. 2. you will have a much better understading of charts & they won't intimadate you so much. AND 3. you will have accomplished something pretty big & speacial and that is a very good feeling!
I wish you great things on these curtains. They are certainly worth the effort! Keep me posted, if you don't mind!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

The body of the curtain looks like the "Love Knot" to me.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

missyern
I think you are right on target.

Found this site:
http://www.crochetspot.com/how-to-crochet-knot-stitch/


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Ladies, I just found this free pattern for curtains and would love to make some but I can't understand this pattern. I'm terrible at charts and am wondering if there is anyone that might have it in written form?
> Thanks so much for any help....they don't seem to be too hard, but I need words


I just enlarged the graph, and it looks like it was done with #5 crochet cotton, slip stitches, single crochet, and double crochet. If I had time, of which I don't, I could write out the directions. I also like the pattern of the curtains. Exquisite :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Gwen,

Can you post the enlarged pattern, if I have time I could write it down for everyone.

[email protected]


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
it looks like a turkish pattern. If you click on the first pic, it gets you to etzy.
Check out interwave crochet me site. 
You have to sign up to look at the patterns.

Good Luck :!:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The best I would think you should do is search through crochet patterns for this stitch pattern and translate it to a large rectangle.. then add a picot trim edge to it.. It will end up being your creation based loosly on this pattern.. I don't know why the person who put this on her blog (assuming its a her) didn't put the full pattern or a more clear pattern on there.. is seems to be a waste of her time if she was wanting to share... there were also other requests for the clearer pattern in the comments section and they were posted in 2009 so I wouldn't count on getting one.. sorry....


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Ladies, I went to her etsy site and sent her an email asking about the curtain pattern. I'll let you know if I hear anything back....I'm hoping!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Yess!!!


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

Janina said:


> Gwen,
> 
> Can you post the enlarged pattern, if I have time I could write it down for everyone.
> 
> [email protected]


Janine, I probably can email it to you better. I haven't figured how to post pictures on here.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Yes you can email it to me. I guess in between a couple of letters, etc. I could try to put it in writing...

[email protected]


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

Find someone that knows how to crochet. esp if they are Hispanic .this is a very simple pattern...all the patterns in Mexico are like this....


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

That would be great Janina. I posted in the first post the pattern that I got, couldn't find a bigger one. 
Bless you for trying!!!



Janina said:


> Yes you can email it to me. I guess in between a couple of letters, etc. I could try to put it in writing...
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

Janina said:


> Yes you can email it to me. I guess in between a couple of letters, etc. I could try to put it in writing...
> 
> [email protected]


I just emailed it, I hope it comes through OK
Gwen


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Gwen,

Yes got your email and the pictures. Looks not so bad. I guess I will have to work with a magnifiyng glass hahahaha.

Will let you know how it turns out. I'm keeping your email.

So long.

Janina


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

Please send me a pm, I found a "dictionary" I downloaded. I attempted to copy and put it here, but the symbols didn't come through. Hope this helps, Katy


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

It's definitely crochet, although the outside trim does resemble tatting because of the picots. Very pretty! Though I don't crochet a lot, I have been looking for a nice curtain pattern and may give it a try.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

It does look like a Magic Crochet mag pattern,there should be a glossary of stitch symbols in the back pages of any one of the mags, as all patterns are charted that same way thoughout all Magic Crochet mag.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, that is a very nice curtain pattern. i could help you with it (i know how to read crochet patterns), but i can't see it.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Maryrose,

Could you send me your email, I'll send you the email that Gwen sent me this morning. It is much clearer than the one on this site... and you could then communicate with her at :
[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## birdoffire (Jul 9, 2011)

The ovals represent chain stitch, the line with the bar on top and slahed line is a double crochet. 2 slashes would be treble. If there is no slash, it would be a half double.


----------



## birdoffire (Jul 9, 2011)

Also, if the oval is black, it represents a slip stitch.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

this looks like the old crochet pattern called solomon's knot


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh good.. it's for crochet. I don't crochet. But the curtains are lovely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My suggestion was going to be to E-mail the the designer in Turkey. I see that you did that. There just is not a good enough cppy of chart to really see and the legend is missing, though you could work around that. Hope you get a response. Her work is fabulous.


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

I would love the pattern if anyone figures it out please..I have looked a bit online for curtains and alot of them have pictures to follow..
[email protected] if anyone could please email me when its figured out i would love it!! thanks


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is a crochet pattern using the International Symbols ... something I found VERY easy to do after years of following written patterns.

You can find a PDF with the symbols and instructions here:

http://www.e-offinger.net/knitandcrochet/classhomework/T209C-IntlCrochetSymbols.pdf


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

GMADRAGON2, Thank you so much for the international crochet symbols. That will be retained on my computer for the future. I live in Stockton, and have never heard of Bodfish. Is it a real town or a nickname for Bodega Bay?lol


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi this is a filet crochet pattern. Most filet crochet patterns are made up of chains, single, double, treble crochet. I have been crocheting for over 40 years and filet crochet is really rather easy to follow.

To help you out here is a website that explains how to read a filet crochet chart. The curtains look lovely and I can see why you would want to make them. Good luck on your project.

http://www.hassdesign.com/BasicFiletTechniques/

Ann


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com/Dappled+Lace+Caf%C3%A9+Curtain+Pattern_PD50576220.html

This is a free knitted curtain pattern on KnitPicks.com.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

gladyscat said:


> GMADRAGON2, Thank you so much for the international crochet symbols. That will be retained on my computer for the future. I live in Stockton, and have never heard of Bodfish. Is it a real town or a nickname for Bodega Bay?lol


You are welcome. It is the easiest way to crochet, since you see each of the stitches and their relationship to the overall pattern. As to Bodfish ... we are a "suburb" of Lake Isabella (LOL) ... in the Kern River Valley, east of Bakersfield and West of Ridgecrest off Hwy 178. The place is named for George Bodfish, who settled in this area in the mid-1800s. There is a place in Maine with a Bodfish in it. Google "Bodfish Bob" and you can get the whole story.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there, I can't get the graph to enlarge on that site so can't help with it. however i do have a pdf file i downloaded for crochet Diamond Valance curtains that look great. maybe you could use this pattern and extend it for the length you want. hope the file attaches here for you 
as i haven't tried to do this before.
best regards, JOHN


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks live a solomon's knot pattern for the main part of the curtain. Try googing solomon's knot. It is a little on the tricky side. It is a crochet knot. Also call Lover's Knot.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for this. If I can't get the other one in words, I may try this one and just make it longer. I live in the middle of 11 acres of woods, and don't really "need" curtains for privacy, so just put them on the top half of windows anyway....this might just work really well.
Thanks again....you're a peach!!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi BLKeeny, it looks like it is crochet, right? Could you send me as picture & the directions ? I will PM you and give you my address.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

WOW That is beautiful, and I would love to see the pattern as well. I am not an advanced crocheter, but may have a go at these if I could get writtne instructions, as I too am not good at following grafts.
Thanks for sharing this with us. 
Bobbie


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Rene, it should be in your mailbox now. Appreciate the effort. I really liked these as they look fairly simple with lots of open spaces which means they should go together rather quickly. Will look forward to your results!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, it looks like solomon's knots crochet stitches.


----------



## tuana (Aug 12, 2012)

You can buy it from here
https://www.etsy.com/listing/105850302/crochet-filet-curtain-pattern


----------

